# Help! S6 uprights and rear subframe swap



## vdublyfe (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys just trying to find info on swapping s6 aluminum uprights and aluminum rear subframe into my 2001 allroad 2.7t triptronic. Looking to gain wheel clearance in the front possibly different offset in back? Also want to be rid of that rusty stamped steel subframe lol! Anyway any input will be greatly appreciated weather you know how the offset is different or the same or weather or not I need other supporting parts to do this swap. Also looking to swap to the shorter front uprights so my control arms don't hit the body of the car anymore 😐 Thanks in advanced! 
Here's how the car sits now for winter









New wheels for spring









And the old setup


----------

